# Food



## Momoharu (Jan 16, 2010)

Well,  I just finished eating two jumbo deals because my mum wasn't hungry, so basically I ate two hamburgers, four tacos, two containers of fries and am currently finishing up my second soda,  or in other words, I'm dying.

Anyone wanna share a time when they've had (or wanted) to eat so much that you felt you were about to explode, die, stop moving altogether, go into a food coma, spend several hours in the toilet, etc.?


----------



## Aisling (Jan 16, 2010)

Every time my mom makes sausage balls I eat waaay too many of those, and I always say "ugh I'm never eating one ever again." And then I inhale five next time she makes them.

Every time we go to the local Mexican joint El Tapatio I eat too much. Usually two of their chicken soft tacos and at least one bowl's worth of the complimentary chips and dip.

Cracker Barrel does that to me too. Two lemon pepper grilled rainbow trout fillets, three sides, maybe one of those Coke-chocolate brownies they have...

About a couple years ago I started eating two of everything for some damn reason. Two orders of hotcakes for breakfast, two burgers, two... well, many bags of sunflower seeds... and after about a year of doing that I decided I wasn't that hungry anymore. I don't exactly eat healthy now but I don't gain weight, so I think it was during that wtf year I got to my current weight and after that it evened out. If I just stopped eating for a week I'd probably lose a lot...

... but I just love food too much. :c


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 16, 2010)

I was on a trip with the local Youth Council last year (exactly a year ago today, as it happens) and we went to a Chinese restaurant owned by a friend of one of the youth workers. Suffice to say, we got unlimited refills. Me and my friend James nearly had an orgasm at the word "unlimited" and proceeded to down copious amounts of fried rice, meat sung, prawn crackers, chicken curry and fizzy drinks. It was only when we were sitting back worrying that the food had built itself halfway up our oesophagus that we remembered we were going to the cinema.

Cut to two hours feeling like Jabba the Hutt while watching Yes Man.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Jan 16, 2010)

Once at Wendy's I got 2 baconator thinking they were the jr bacon brugers [wtfatself].
That was sickining... and im still a "metavore" today.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 16, 2010)

I eat lots of food - but rarely junk food...

i get omnivorous for pasta (especially tortellini), good tomato sauce (prepackaged shit tastes like craaappp), lots of indian dishes, chinese, indonesian, greek, thai, mexican... good food is good food but you have to make it properly - and badly made food is a fucking crime to eat usually. I can make a decent pasta. That would be my usual favourite, but you have to have fresh ingredients (tomatoes, peppers, basil, oregano, the like)


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 17, 2010)

Pastries are my downfall. I don't normally snack much outside of meals (and when I'm at uni, a "meal" is a bowl of cereal), but I'll happily eat pastries till the cows come home.

Danishes, pain au chocolat, maple and pecan twists.... _guh._ <3


----------



## Tsunami (Jan 17, 2010)

Ode to the guy that ate three pizzas, just because he felt hungry... ugh...


----------



## spaekle (Jan 17, 2010)

You could just give me an enormous bowl of mashed potatoes for dinner and I'd be happy. I'll just keep eating until it's physically impossible for me to eat any more. Gravy is nice but optional. :>

(They have to be homemade, though. Fuck instant mashed potatoes. Seriously. _I_ can make real mashed potatoes. It's not that hard. >:|)

eta: though usually, I don't really like eating until I'm crammed full. I have this odd thing where I'll eat maybe half my dinner, then leave it sitting for a few hours and come back and eat the rest cold. I just don't like to eat it all at once.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 17, 2010)

Bleeeeeeh. I've only had instant mash once, when I was on a 3-week camping trip in France, and I don't think anything I've eaten, before or after, comes close to how absolutely mind-blowingly disgusting it was. x.x


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe y'all suck at making instant potatoes...?

They taste aight, I guess.  But dear god, when I was like 13 I made a fucking serving for 16 people.  It took me an entire day to finish it.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jan 17, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> You could just give me an enormous bowl of mashed potatoes for dinner and I'd be happy. I'll just keep eating until it's physically impossible for me to eat any more. Gravy is nice but optional. :>
> 
> (They have to be homemade, though. Fuck instant mashed potatoes. Seriously. _I_ can make real mashed potatoes. It's not that hard. >:|)


THIS.
SO MUCH.

Especially the way my mom makes 'em <3


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 17, 2010)

There are these _cookies_, you see...

They have about two sticks of butter in about twenty or thirty of them (probably less). And _god_ are they delicious. I tell myself I'll just eat one; Five minutes later, someone's asking where all the cookies went.

:)


----------



## Chopsuey (Jan 17, 2010)

Whenever we go to a chinese restraunt I seem to inhale anything that gets in front of me. Once I ate four orders of chinese food, two orders of desert and four root beers. I couldn't walk. I felt like I needed to throw up for a few days. I had stuffed myself so much that I couldn't eat a meal for two days. But then it wore off.

When my dad makes breakfast he ALWAYS makes WAAAAYYY to much. I end up desperatly trying to eat everything but it just gives me a horrible stomach ache.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 18, 2010)

Instant mashed potatoes are fucking terrible usually.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jan 18, 2010)

For me: Tortellini, Lasagna, burritos (Chipotle kind and real kind), pizza, and ice cream.

LOOK AT ALL THOSE HEALTHY FOODS. JUST LOOK AT THEM.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 19, 2010)

I tend to go overboard when it comes to biscuits, especially the shortbread ones with cream filling in the middle. I try to limit myself to only one or two a day, but they are so nice I end up having more than five XD

About a month ago I found out that you can put too much chocolate on ice-cream. I used up half the ice-magic and I put in two timeout chocolate bars on the other side. I felt so sick halfway through eating it, yet somehow I finished the whole bowl. I'm never doing that again...


----------



## spaekle (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh, also!

CHEESECAKE. 

It doesn't take a whole lot of it before I start feeling full/sick, but I'll happily eat up to that point. :v


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 19, 2010)

Yep, cheesecake is delicious.

Now I'm thinking about making an instant mashed potatoes thread just so people can bash it.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jan 19, 2010)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Oh, also!
> 
> CHEESECAKE.
> 
> It doesn't take a whole lot of it before I start feeling full/sick, but I'll happily eat up to that point. :v


I just remebered there was a cheeckcake shop that opened up downtown. I looked through the  window and I know I could never go in there without dying. _Free samples ; ;_


----------

